# White spot on liver.........



## msb

Anyone ever clean a deer and find a white spot on the liver? The one I shot had one pea size FLAT white spot on the liver. I mentioned to the dnr person while checking him in and he wasn't too concerned but we both felt it was a good idea to have it checked for tb even though it was a 6 month old deer and because it was from the tb zone.
I did check the lungs and the rib cage and there was nothing out of the ordinary. Just wondering if anyone else has seen anything like it before.


----------



## Tecumseh

I couldn't find much out on an internet search but I did see a few pictures of a white spot on the liver and some other organs that were a type of tapeworm. Here is a link to one of the sites... http://www.conservation.state.mo.us/nathis/mammals/deer/disease.htm

I think they called it the liver fluke.


----------



## Tecumseh

I don't know why the link won't work but type in deer liver fluke pics in a search engine or type in the link address in your address bar and you should be able to find it and see if that could be the cause of the spot you saw.


----------



## msb

Close but no cigar....still looking into it. I assume the meat will be ok so it's going to be processed today. The dnr agent who checked it in said it couldnt be tb since the deer was only 6 months old plus there was no problems with the lungs or rib cavity. Maybe it was some kind of abnormality (sp?)....I'm sure my liver has problems also after a week up there :lol:


----------



## jerickle

I remember years ago the rabbits having a white spot on the liver. When we looked into it then they said it was some type of parisite that afected the liver. They also said to not eat andy of the organs but the meat was Ok. Only organ I would eat from a rabbit is the hart anyway. They said the parisite was transmited by ear mights. Not sure if it could afect a deer though.


----------

